# Burst.net Using Expired SSL Certificate.



## drmike (May 13, 2014)

Burst.net continues to be funny.

Go to their website, go to Order:

"

Secure connection: fatal error (300)

https://service.burst.net/

The certificate is not known by its supposed issuer. It is not valid. In the worst case it may be used by criminals for fraudulent purposes. The website owner must immediately replace the certificate."


Problem is SSL certificate expired.  Appears even after HeartBleed mass coverage even by the lamestream media, the grape grower in charge can't figure out how to get a new certificate in place. 

*Certificate Details:*

*.burst.net
Burstnet Technologies Inc.
Engineering, PremiumSSL Wildcard
Dunmore
PA
US
postalCode: 18501-0591
streetAddress: PO Box #591

----

ISSUER:

COMODO High-Assurance Secure Server CA
COMODO CA Limited
Salford
Greater Manchester
GB

----

NOT VALID AFTER:

05/11/2014 12:59:00 AM GMT


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 13, 2014)

Oh well, happens to the best of us, I've seen obscure Google sub-domains with expired certificates at some point or another.


----------



## Amitz (May 13, 2014)

They are already working on it:



Burst.net Clown Collective.


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2014)

Difference though is this is their corporate SSL certificate used to do any ordering, account administration, etc.

Heartbleed made upgrading things mandatory, especially something face forward like this.


----------



## DomainBop (May 13, 2014)

> the grape grower in charge can't figure out how to get a new certificate in place.


Did the NWNX family buy Burst? They always have problems installing new SSLs and keeping track of expiration dates too.

@fabozo @kevdam @123 @methmouthtom



> Oh well, happens to the best of us,


It shouldn't ever happen, especially on a company's main corporate site.  It's not too hard to use a calendar, spread sheet, database, ERP software, etc to keep track of little things like SSL expiration dates...


----------



## Francisco (May 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Did the NWNX family buy Burst? They always have problems installing new SSLs and keeping track of expiration dates too.
> 
> @fabozo @kevdam @123 @methmouthtom
> 
> It shouldn't ever happen, especially on a company's main corporate site.  It's not too hard to use a calendar, spread sheet, database, ERP software, etc to keep track of little things like SSL expiration dates...


Most SSL providers spam you for the whole month leading up to expiration to replace the certificate.

Francisco


----------



## perennate (May 13, 2014)

They can't afford a new one.


----------



## HBAndrei (May 13, 2014)

Lost my faith in burst.net so long ago...


----------



## rds100 (May 13, 2014)

Didn't the whole burstnet company expire already? I thought they were bought and the old company was closed, to screw the creditors.


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2014)

Maybe someone around here has Burst emails recently.... at last check, the Digi announcement was only that... no new website or anything. 

Burst.net website has mention of it, but all links on Burst.net domain...  Seems like they just don't want to be in business.  Unsure WTF they business mindset of the folks who gobbled Burst is.... very strange....  It would have been much quicker to get a few suitcases of dollar bills and set them on fire in the middle of the vineyard.


----------



## datarealm (May 14, 2014)

I agree, seems like they've given up.  As for the expired SSL -- it happens.  Even if you get it renewed on time, especially for wildcard certs, some system somewhere slips through the cracks.   Most companies I'd give the benefit of the doubt to on this one.  Burst, otoh, burned through that some time ago...


----------



## sv01 (May 15, 2014)

their corporate website burst.net down

edit : 

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1375682


----------



## BrianHarrison (May 15, 2014)

It's a simple mistake that can happen to anyone, but the fact that it's been sitting like that for days, publicly discussed in forums and still remains expired -- not good.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2014)

Happens to the best of us, but the difference is how you respond when it's brought to your attention. _Burst_ has given up it appears.


----------

